# Spa Town Coffee - Leamington Spa



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Tried Spa Town Coffee today in Leamington Spa. New open today I think - clearly coffee enthusiasts and coffee is their priority. Caravan coffee used and a bling La Marzocco machine with a couple of top end mazzers (sorry the rear of mazzers all look the same). Flat white was good (fruity blend with clean finish). Clean minimal type space with a friendly welcome. I do feel the space would benefit from a comfy settee or something. I wish them good luck !


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Not far from where I work, I might have to nip in some time....


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Just a bump to say I visited this twice recently during a short stay in that area, two very nice flat whites with Caravan's Daily blend and a very good (and large) toastie. That aside - and the reason I wanted to post, the person at the bar (who seemed to be the owner) was exceptionally well mannered and helpful to everyone who came in. Small place, busy throughout the couple of hours I was there.

Highly recommended, and not just because the town seems otherwise stuffed with chains!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I am... not sure where this is. On the handful of times when I went to Leamington Spa for work I always ended up in either a Caffe Nero or a coffee shop with an odd sign about minimum spends applying at certain times of day.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

This is my go-to place in Leam. Coffee Architects is good as well.


----------

